# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Studienplatztausch Leipzig - NRW zum 1. klinischen

## Michaela1986

Suche dringend Tauschpartner der gerne nach Leipzig mchte, zum WS 2011/12

----------


## Rico

Hallo, 

MEDI-LEARN bietet ein Extra-Tool zum Studienplatztausch. Dieses  ermglicht nicht nur den Direkttausch, sondern auch den Ringtausch ber  mehrere Positionen. Darber hinaus bietet es die Mglichkeit  verschiedene Tauschvarianten miteinander zu vergleichen. 

Du findest das Tool unter 

http://www.medi-learn.de/tausch

----------

